# SGI 7/18 - 7/25 sharks



## Stonewall 2 (Jul 21, 2015)

Fishing pretty slow from the surf except for a few whiting and the big sharks late afternoon. Went to the cut in the boat yesterday morning only a few black bass hopefully we can get a few Reds before it's over.


----------



## DeucesWild (Jul 21, 2015)

Thats a nice un!


----------



## JCWILDLIFEMANAGER (Jul 22, 2015)

Good job man! We are here right now too. Staying in the plantation. We went to the cut and fished from the rocks on monday, caught black bass blue fish, lady fish, and something we couldnt identify. few 3 foot sharks from the surf at night. Good luck to you rest of week!


----------



## Stonewall 2 (Jul 22, 2015)

JCWILDLIFEMANAGER said:


> Good job man! We are here right now too. Staying in the plantation. We went to the cut and fished from the rocks on monday, caught black bass blue fish, lady fish, and something we couldnt identify. few 3 foot sharks from the surf at night. Good luck to you rest of week!



Thanks JC we are in the plantation as well about 3/4 of a mile from the cut if you see the Georgia tent with a plain red tent pulled up next stop by and say hi.


----------



## JCWILDLIFEMANAGER (Jul 22, 2015)

Will do man id tell ya where out tent is but both blew away and broke yesterday! I actually think yall are to the left of us if you face the ocean. Think ive seen the tents you are describing. We will be out late afternoon today so if you see us stop by.


----------



## smokey30725 (Jul 22, 2015)

We stayed on the bay side towards the end of the island off Shell Hammock road in the Lafiesta house. Caught a few catfish and sea trout off the dock out back and saw one huge tarpon come in. We fished the cut from about knee deep water and caught some sea trout and a spade fish. Kept dodging sting rays the whole time. Had me a little paranoid. Seeing those sharks make me positive that I won't be wading much past ankle deep now while fishing!


----------



## Stonewall 2 (Jul 22, 2015)

Sounds like you had a good time smokey we are hoping to go off shore tomorrow. JC we will probably put our shark baits out around 5 pm so stop by and have a cold one if your around!


----------



## JCWILDLIFEMANAGER (Jul 22, 2015)

Man ill take ya up on it. What road are yall on


----------



## Stonewall 2 (Jul 23, 2015)

Can't remember the name of the road but you turn in at Casa Del Mar and go till you have to turn left or right and we are straight ahead to the right beachfront house name is Brisa Del Mar. Probably won't be back till late this evening but should be around tomorrow


----------

